# Tour de France.



## Deleted user 48797 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi. We might follow the tour this year, has anyone done this and can give some advice please?  We are experienced at touring in Europe but would appreciate some useful pointers. We would probably do the mountain stages as on the flat it's past in a flash. Would appreciate PMs on this.  
Thanks
Bd..


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 13, 2017)

*From my TV observations*

"Le Tour" gets a massive motorhome following.

Not sure if the vehicles get to their locations en-route the day before (I suspect) and then how long it is after the last rider and all support vehicles pass before you can move again. At this stage I envisage a huge queue.  it may be an idea to get to a spot on (say) Tuesday  overnight there watch the race on Wednesday overnight at the same spot. Obviously this would mean o you only see live action every other day (or a touch better because of rest days!)

Good luck hope you can get some good spots and see some good racing.
ALSO lots of road closures ! So maybe you have to Locate 2 days before.

I am sure somebody has 1st hand knowledge


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Feb 13, 2017)

If it's a mega mountain stage, Vontoux, Alpe du Hueze, etc a lot of people get there up to a week before, you'll be surprised to see how many people follow Le Tour...Enjoy, i've seen it a few times while it was in the Pyrenees and the Alps..

jt


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 13, 2017)

Andyjanet  know all about Tour de france in a van........   they lurve it  !!!


----------



## runnach (Feb 13, 2017)

I agree with John t, A friend of mine follows it two days lay up before normally particularly as John suggests popular stages like Ventoux or Tourmalet.

Channa


----------



## Mick Browne (Feb 16, 2017)

Bigusdickus said:


> Hi. We might follow the tour this year, has anyone done this and can give some advice please?  We are experienced at touring in Europe but would appreciate some useful pointers. We would probably do the mountain stages as on the flat it's past in a flash. Would appreciate PMs on this.
> Thanks
> Bd..



Iv'e been a number of times but in a car. Even with a car its sometimes difficult to find somewhere off road. If you park on the road the day before whilst the road is open you will be moved on. On the mountain stages motorhomes will have to get there well in advance. Three years ago I went to Ventoux. The road was closed 2.00pm (or earlier) the day before. So many people go on these mountains. As for getting off after the event? Forget it unless you want to wait all evening in traffic. Good luck and may see you en route as I am venturing there this year in the motormone for the first time. Only plan two see two stages though.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Feb 16, 2017)

Pic 6, looks like the bottom of the the Col du Glandon, above there is the a decent size lake just above where the photo is taken..

jt


----------



## Rod (Feb 16, 2017)

*Watching from the verge*

We went a couple of years ago and found a spot early afternoon the day before.

As e drove the route there were vans already parked up probably from the day before.

When we stopped we were the only vehicle in sight each way. 2 hours later the verge was full. The following morning the crowds started to appear after breakfast. 

Roads close about 4 hours before the race to allow the caravan of advertisers to come through.

popular spots on hills will fill up very early up to a week before the race. If you only wanted them to go past a little slower look for steep hills early in the stage.

Good luck might se you on the verge


----------



## andyjanet (Feb 16, 2017)

We lurve it just like delicious said,

Mountain stages are great if you want to party get there a couple of days before and enjoy the atmosphere,
As for moving when the stage has finished we have never had a problem the local police close lots of roads to get people away from the area, when you come off a mountain often both sides of the road will be used in the same direction and if you are coming into a roundabout the left lane will go left and the right lane will go right. 
We have now done fourteen different stages over the years and everyone is different for atmosphere and locals take part as much as tourists.
Where do you want to go perhaps I could throw some ideas into the mix. Andy
You will park in some amazing locations, remember to take chocks and blocks to help level, look at the front wheels these sleepers were just laying on the side of the road but it did mean I could fill my beer glass to the rim and not spill any��


----------

